# Albino Litoria aurea



## varanophile (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thought I would post some pics of these beauties...


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Are they yours?


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh they're nice. How much would one pay for them?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome little frogs tristan,
Did you breed them?


----------



## Ishah (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! They are awesome! Kinda look like those ones off this Zelda game I have! How much are they? You're very lucky to have such awesome and unusual frogs! Never seen them (albino) before thanks!


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 28, 2008)

I WANT I WANT I WANT lol


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 28, 2008)

What kind are they?I sent a PM and all please more info!!!!


----------



## Niall (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you live in perth?
Are you selling them?
Are they Western Green tree Frogs (Litoria moorei)


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 28, 2008)

Niall said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you live in perth?
> Are you selling them?
> Are they Western Green tree Frogs (Litoria moorei)





dougie210 said:


> What kind are they?I sent a PM and all please more info!!!!



As it says in the heading:
Albino Litoria aurea


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 29, 2008)

Then how did he get them


----------



## varanophile (Sep 29, 2008)

They are not mine, and I am sorry they are not available in Australia - born and bred in NZ. Whilst this species is rare here it is quite common in NZ along with L. rainformis where it was introduced.


----------



## Niall (Sep 29, 2008)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanted one 

they look so good! i wish we were allowed them!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

i want 1


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2008)

Isn't it funny how you say albino and everyone goes gaga. They look like custard to me lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool!  So ironic that they get albinoes in NZ where they are vermin and we can't have them! :lol: Very interesting that they turned up in a feral population.

waruikazi: It is funny! A few years ago I'd have not believed you if you said I was going to get into it :lol: Now I look at those pictures and think I'd want to get back into frogs if I could get some of those little custard ones :lol:

That black substrate makes them look terrible


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 1, 2008)

albinos are alot more common in frogs than other herps


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 1, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Isn't it funny how you say albino and everyone goes gaga. They look like custard to me lol.




For me it was the cool colouring that made me go 'gaga', not the word "albino".

Compared to some of the overseas variety the colouring in ours can be pretty bland from what I've seen (not that they aren't nice).


----------



## jaih (Oct 1, 2008)

Awsome.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2008)

I think i know what i which i would choose...


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 1, 2008)

What sort of health issues would these little guys have i wonder? Being there skin is sensitive already, do these guys have many issues from the albinism?


----------



## varanophile (Oct 1, 2008)

The initial ones he had he kept under fairly bright UV light and it did cause some to have bleached patches on their heads. He now keeps them under low UV output tubes and has had no problems that Ive heard of.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting! They're still reasonably valuable over in NZ, although the price is crashing almost as quickly as Rough-scaled Pythons. In February they were selling for $500 each, now just $40 (less if you buy a few). Most interesting is that some people are treating them with hormones so that they'll be infertile, thus protecting their investment. One guy was selling hormonally neutered ones for $200 each early in the year to protect his investment, and now they're worth next to nothing anyway :lol:

If you want to read a Kiwi herp forum squabble about this, here's a link:
http://www.fnzas.org.nz/fishroom/1-vt28359.html?postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## varanophile (Oct 2, 2008)

I just noticed - I think he has pinched my user name on that forum:x

So before anyone asks - not me selling them


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 2, 2008)

varanophile said:


> I just noticed - I think he has pinched my user name on that forum:x
> 
> So before anyone asks - not me selling them



well, there ya go, i'm no longer confused,..hehehe!!


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a list or something like that, of the reptiles they can keep over there??


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 2, 2008)

awwwww there cute i want one


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 2, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Does anybody have a list or something like that, of the reptiles they can keep over there??


 bump for this question to be answered lol-if i can't do this could you tell me and it won't happen again XD


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 2, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> bump for this question to be answered lol-if i can't do this could you tell me and it won't happen again XD



Please and thank you's and you might get somewhere sweetie.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 2, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Please and thank you's and you might get somewhere sweetie.



This is the internet! Please and thankyous are not required, and it's perfectly reasonable to include extras such as "NOW! :evil:" and "send it quickly or I'll &*$#ing stab you, *$&#". If no one complies within 30 seconds you're welcome to abuse everyone, and if there is no result after several minutes you're allowed to express your wish for everyone on the forum to die. It is standard practice to then wonder why people online don't cooperate with you, consider yourself to be much better than everyone else, and wonder why they don't recognise the fact and suck up to you more.

Back on topic, I find the hormonal sterilisation of the frogs to be both interesting and (the fact that it's used on valuable animals) rather disturbing.

Does anyone have more information about it? Answer me quickly or I'll &*#@ing stab you, @*%$.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm an suitably amused by the above post.

and yes, if i were ever to keep froggied it would be them, they're awfully cute. fortunately for me, i don't particuarly feel the need to keep froggies, and even then they aren't available in Aus. ho hum


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2008)

oh and roffle and the NZ squabble, they're almost as bad as us


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> This is the internet! Please and thankyous are not required, and it's perfectly reasonable to include extras such as "NOW! :evil:" and "send it quickly or I'll &*$#ing stab you, *$&#". If no one complies within 30 seconds you're welcome to abuse everyone, and if there is no result after several minutes you're allowed to express your wish for everyone on the forum to die. It is standard practice to then wonder why people online don't cooperate with you, consider yourself to be much better than everyone else, and wonder why they don't recognise the fact and suck up to you more.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddah (Sep 15, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Back on topic, I find the hormonal sterilisation of the frogs to be both interesting and (the fact that it's used on valuable animals) rather disturbing.
> 
> Does anyone have more information about it? Answer me quickly or I'll &*#@ing stab you, @*%$.



I realise this is an old thread. Anyway your not the only one who found the hormone treatment disturbing. A couple of years on these frogs have been next to impossible to source. Seems the hormone treatment did alot more harm than good, may we all live and learn.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 15, 2010)

They look really interesting.


----------



## nazza (Sep 15, 2010)

lol way to dig up a two year old thread.. 
Willy the frogs weren't his, read through a few of the posts on the first page.


----------



## cheddah (Sep 15, 2010)

lol thanks nazza


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 15, 2010)

very nice looking frogs


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 23, 2010)

cheddah said:


> I realise this is an old thread. Anyway your not the only one who found the hormone treatment disturbing. A couple of years on these frogs have been next to impossible to source. Seems the hormone treatment did alot more harm than good, may we all live and learn.


 
Wow, this is an old thread! I don't often come on to the herp forums any more, so was confused when APS emailed me notifying of an update in a frog thread.

I'm surprised and sad to hear the albino aureas have become scarce. The hormonal neutering didn't sit well with me at the time, and sits even worse with me now.

I'm a bit surprised no albinos have turned up over here.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 24, 2010)

The albinos look like custard and the regular ones look like choc mint! LOL! Choice Bro!


----------

